# Modern warfare reboot.



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Any one played the BETA release of Modern warfare 2? It's due out soon and wondering what peoples thoughts are.


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

It's not too bad, took me a couple of games to get used to it, the sound quality is amazing you can hear the direction where people are and the guns feel a bit more realistic


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

BrummyPete said:


> It's not too bad, took me a couple of games to get used to it, the sound quality is amazing you can hear the direction where people are and the guns feel a bit more realistic



Cheers Pete,

It's whetted my appetite, hopefully the finished game will be good.


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Cheers Pete,
> 
> It's whetted my appetite, hopefully the finished game will be good.


I preordered a while back, I'm only an occasional gamer but found it a good insight


----------

